# Grafikkarte/PC für Monitor LC49HG90DMUXEN



## PCN3rd (5. Oktober 2019)

*Grafikkarte/PC für Monitor LC49HG90DMUXEN*

Hallo,

möchte mit folgenden Monitor für Arbeiten (Spiele so gut wie garnicht) am PC zulegen.

https://www.samsung.com/de/monitors/curved-gaming-chg90/

Leider ist mein PC schon seeeehr alt. So ende 2010.

Hier die Spezifikationen: 

Prozessor: i7-2700
Gafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570
Motherboard: Intel DZ68BC

Netzteil müsste ich jetzt nachschauen, aber wurde vor einiger Zeit ein neues eingebaut, was auch etwas mehr bringt, deswegen müsste es auch mit neueren Gafikkarten klar kommen.

Nun die frage: Könnte es hier reichen einfach eine neue Graka zu holen (läuft noch super und kommt auch noch mit neueren Sachen gut klar) und wenn ja welche?


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Oktober 2019)

Ähm, warum willst du dir einen Spielemonitor holen, wenn du gar nicht spielst? 
Wenn du wert auf gute Bildqualität legst dann schaue dich nach einem entsprechend dimensioniertem Gerät für Bildbearbeitung etc. um.


----------



## Batze (6. Oktober 2019)

Was machst du denn am PC das du solch ein Monstrum an Monitor brauchst? Wenn es schon nicht zocken ist.


----------



## PCN3rd (6. Oktober 2019)

Ich Programmiere und teste Handelsroboter und da nun 2 meiner 3 Monitore den Geist aufgeben haben möchte ich mir nun einen neuen zulegen. Und dieser passt gut zu meinen Persönlichen Anforderungen.
'So gut wie gar nicht' bedeutet nicht 'gar nicht', sondern nur so gut wie. ;P

Habe früher auch öfters z.B. EuroTruck-Simulator gespielt, aber in letzter Zeit hab ich viel zu tun und dann verbringe ich meine Freizeit doch lieber mit  etwas anderem, als dann noch am PC zu daddeln.^^

Vorrangig ist hier also die Arbeit, und wenn ich dann wieder mehr zeit hab, werd ich mir auch noch einen entsprechenden PC selber zusammenschustern, mit dem ich ordentlich zocken kann.


----------



## svd (6. Oktober 2019)

Wenn es hauptsächlich darum geht, eher ein gutes und flottes Bild zu haben, weniger um hohe 3D-Leistung, würde ich vlt eine GTX1650 nehmen. 
Im Prinzip eine Karte mit fürchterlichem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, aber das Budget scheint ja kein Hindernis zu sein.

Hier würde ich nach einem Modell mit semi-passiver Kühlung suchen, damit sie beim Arbeiten auf dem Desktop keinen Mucks macht. Oder Reviews wälzen, um ein generell leises Modell zu finden.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2019)

PCN3rd schrieb:


> Nun die frage: Könnte es hier reichen einfach eine neue Graka zu holen (läuft noch super und kommt auch noch mit neueren Sachen gut klar) und wenn ja welche?



Wenn du eigentlich gar nicht spielst, brauchst du keine neue Karte - oder hat Deine alte keine passenden Anschlüsse mehr, bzw. ist sie nicht kompatibel genug, um die Pixelzahl bei 144Hz darzustellen? Denn du brauchst für 2D ja eigentlich nicht mehr Leistung, nur weil es mehr Pixel sind. bzw. der Leistungs-Mehrbedarf ist minimal und nicht mal ansatzweise mit dem Vergleichbar, was bei 3D passiert, wenn der PC deutlich mehr Pixel zu berechnen hat.

Wenn du wiederum doch ab und an spielst, dann brauchst du halt eine Karte, die das schafft - da isses egal, wie oft Du spielst. Sollen es denn dann auch mal rel. neue "Blockbuster" sein? Dann wäre eine Nvidia GTX 1660 vielleicht eine Option, die kostet etwa 200€ und schafft alles in Full-HD. Über die ganze Breite des Monitors wird es aber schon schwerer. Was kannst du denn ausgeben?


@Spiritogre: das Ding wirbt zwar mit Gaming, aber es hat ein VA-Panel - das ist doch nicht verkehrt zum Arbeiten, oder?


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Oktober 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Spiritogre: das Ding wirbt zwar mit Gaming, aber es hat ein VA-Panel - das ist doch nicht verkehrt zum Arbeiten, oder?


Stimmt schon, für seine Anwendungsfälle sollte es in jedem Fall reichen. Ich dachte auch eigentlich mehr an die 144Hz, ob die nötig sind bei einem fast ausschließlich zum Arbeiten genutzten Display.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, für seine Anwendungsfälle sollte es in jedem Fall reichen. Ich dachte auch eigentlich mehr an die 144Hz, ob die nötig sind bei einem fast ausschließlich zum Arbeiten genutzten Display.


 In dem Format haben das eh fast alle. Es gibt nur drei mit 32:10 oder 32:9, die 60Hz haben - und die kosten dann sogar mehr als der Samsung... ^^ 

Die 144Hz sind beim Arbeiten aber auch angenehmer. Als ich auf 144 Hz gewechselt bin und dann mal nach ein paar Tagen beim Arbeiten dachte "irgendwas hakt da seit dem letzten PC-Start beim Maus bewegen...", lag es daran, dass durch einen Fehler nur 60Hz anlagen. Auf 144Hz war es wieder "weich" wie gewohnt.


----------



## PCN3rd (7. Oktober 2019)

Erstmal danke für die Hilfe. 




Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn du eigentlich gar nicht spielst, brauchst du keine neue Karte - oder hat Deine alte keine passenden Anschlüsse mehr, bzw. ist sie nicht kompatibel genug, um die Pixelzahl bei 144Hz darzustellen?



Passende Anschlüsse sind vorhanden aber so wies aussieht ist es meiner jetzigen Karte nicht möglich diese Pixelzahl (3.840x1.080) bei 144Hz darzustellen.
Zum glück hebe ich immer die Unterlagen für solche Sachen auf. Im Internet findet man dazu so gut wie nichts mehr.

Hier eine Übersicht der Auflösungsmöglichkeiten aus dem Handbuch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2019)

PCN3rd schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die Hilfe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, Deine Karte hat also vermutlich kein Display Port. Ich meine, dass 144 Hz ab WQHD nur mit Display Port geh, das wird der Knackpunkt sein. Die Frage wäre dann, was du denn mindestens spielen möchtest (ggf auch an noch kommende Games denken) und was Du ausgeben kannst bzw. willst. 

Wenn du GAR nicht spielen würdest, ginge es vlt sogar über die CPU-Grafik, denn das Mainboard müsste Display Port haben.


----------



## PCN3rd (7. Oktober 2019)

Also da ich noch nicht ausmachen kann, wann ich die Zeit habe einen neuen PC zusammen zu basteln (dann eher Zeit um mal was zu zocken), werd ich mir für diesen hier halt einen neue Karte holen.

Zu viel möchte ich aber auch nicht wieder ausgeben, wobei hier jetzt ein Preislimit zu nennen, wäre auch nicht angebracht da dass sich ja wiederum am Spiel und dessen zu spielende Qualität richtet.

Also Laufen sollte darauf auf jeden fall Euro Truck Simulator 2. Und wenns noch möglich aber nicht zu teuer würde auch noch Subnautica und Subnautica: Below Zero.

Anzumerken wäre hier noch: 
Mein System noch auf PCI Express 2.0 läuft, dass könnte zu einem Flaschenhals werden. 
Netzteil bringt 1000W


Anforderungen:

Euro Truck Simulator 2

_MINIMUM:_
OS: Windows 7
Processor: Dual core CPU 2.4 GHz
Memory: 4 GB RAM
*Graphics: GeForce GTS 450-class (Intel HD 4000)*
Hard Drive: 3 GB available space

_RECOMMENDED:_
OS: Windows 7/8.1/10 64-bit
Processor: Quad core CPU 3.0 GHz
Memory: 6 GB RAM
*Graphics: GeForce GTX 760-class (2 GB)*
Hard Drive: 3 GB available space


Subnautica:

_MINIMUM:_
Setzt 64-Bit-Prozessor und -Betriebssystem voraus
Betriebssystem: Windows Vista SP2 or newer, 64-bit
Prozessor: Intel Haswell 2 cores / 4 threads @ 2.5Ghz or equivalent
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB RAM
*Grafik: Intel HD 4600 or equivalent - This includes most GPUs scoring greater than 950 points in the 3DMark Fire Strike benchmark*
DirectX: Version 11
Speicherplatz: 20 GB verfügbarer Speicherplatz
Zusätzliche Anmerkungen: Subnautica is an Early Access game, and minimum specifications may change during development

_EMPFOHLEN:_
Setzt 64-Bit-Prozessor und -Betriebssystem voraus
Betriebssystem: Windows Vista SP2 or newer, 64-bit
Prozessor: Intel Haswell 4 cores / 4 threads @ 3.2Ghz or equivalent
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB RAM
*Grafik: Nvidia GTX 550 Ti or equivalent, 2GB VRAM*
DirectX: Version 11
Speicherplatz: 20 GB verfügbarer Speicherplatz
Zusätzliche Anmerkungen: Subnautica is an Early Access game, and recommended specifications may change during development.


Subnautica: Below Zero

_MINIMUM:_
Setzt 64-Bit-Prozessor und -Betriebssystem voraus
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 64-bit
Prozessor: Intel Core i3 / AMD Ryzen 3 2.6ghz+
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB RAM
*Grafik: Intel HD 530 or better*
DirectX: Version 11
Speicherplatz: 15 GB verfügbarer Speicherplatz
Zusätzliche Anmerkungen: Subnautica Below Zero is an Early Access game, and minimum specifications may change during development

_EMPFOHLEN:_
Setzt 64-Bit-Prozessor und -Betriebssystem voraus
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 64-bit
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 / AMD Ryzen 5 @ 3Ghz +
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB RAM
*Grafik: Nvidia 1050 Ti / AMD Radeon 570, 4GB VRAM*
DirectX: Version 11
Speicherplatz: 15 GB verfügbarer Speicherplatz
Zusätzliche Anmerkungen: Subnautica Below Zero is an Early Access game, and recommended specifications may change during development.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Oktober 2019)

Ja, nun, die Spiele haben an sich keine hohen Anforderungen. Auch wenn die natürlich durch die Auflösung merklich steigen werden. Mit einer 200 bis 300 Euro Karte bist du aber in jedem Fall locker dabei. 
Problematisch ist eher, ob die Spiele überhaupt die Auflösung des Monitors unterstützen. Da müsste man sich vorher mal schlau machen. Viele Games sind halt auf 16:9 abonniert und machen bei anderen Seitenverhältnissen Probleme.


----------



## PCN3rd (7. Oktober 2019)

Sollte eigentlich nicht so schlimm sein wenn nicht. Wenn ich richtig Informiert bin ist hier auch ein spezieller Spielemodus möglich, wodurch man wie z.B. in einem Fenster spielt aber der Rest schwarz wird.

Aber das müsste ich nochmal nachrecherchieren.

Aber bei Euro Truck müsste das auf jeden fall gehen; hoffe ich zumindest. 


EDIT: Der Monitor unterstützt auch FreeSync was  die Grafikkartenauswahl noch erheblich einschränken würde (und den Preis erhöhen???).


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2019)

PCN3rd schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich nicht so schlimm sein wenn nicht. Wenn ich richtig Informiert bin ist hier auch ein spezieller Spielemodus möglich, wodurch man wie z.B. in einem Fenster spielt aber der Rest schwarz wird.
> 
> Aber das müsste ich nochmal nachrecherchieren.
> 
> ...


 Nein. Freesync war für AMD-Karten gedacht, die sind sogar günstiger als Nvidia bei Preis-Leistung. Inzwischen können aber auch Nvidia-Karten Freesync nutzen, jedenfalls in den meisten Fällen.

Die frage ist, ob Dir zB eine Nvidia GTX 1660 ausreicht. Für die genannten Games wäre es mehr als ausreichend, die kostet ab ca 220€. Bei AMD wäre eine vergleichbare Karte eine AMD RX 580 für unter 180€, die ist etwas schwächer und braucht mehr Strom. Es soll aber bald eine neue Karte, die RX 5500 kommen, vlt. wäre die dann um die 200€ eine gute Wahl, das wird sich noch zeigen. Vlt wartest du da noch ein paar Tage ab?


Nebenbei: ein 1000W-netzteil ist absoluter Unfug bei deinem PC; da verbrätst du einiges an Strom unnötigerweise, da es grad mal ca 10% Last arbeitet. Da sind Netzteile meist ineffizient, d.h. da braucht der PC mehr Strom als wenn du ein gutes 400W-Modell nehmen würdest. Wenn der PC lange pro Tag an ist, würde ich wechseln.


----------



## PCN3rd (7. Oktober 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nein. Freesync war für AMD-Karten gedacht, die sind sogar günstiger als Nvidia bei Preis-Leistung. Inzwischen können aber auch Nvidia-Karten Freesync nutzen, jedenfalls in den meisten Fällen.
> 
> Die frage ist, ob Dir zB eine Nvidia GTX 1660 ausreicht. Für die genannten Games wäre es mehr als ausreichend, die kostet ab ca 220€. Bei AMD wäre eine vergleichbare Karte eine AMD RX 580 für unter 180€, die ist etwas schwächer und braucht mehr Strom. Es soll aber bald eine neue Karte, die RX 5500 kommen, vlt. wäre die dann um die 200€ eine gute Wahl, das wird sich noch zeigen. Vlt wartest du da noch ein paar Tage ab?



Da sowieso noch einige Tage vorbei gehen bis ich mir das zulegen werde, ist dies kein Problem. Danke für den Hinweis. 

Aber das es so günstig wird dachte ich jetzt nicht.^^ Also wenns euch nicht zu viel ist, können da noch 50-100€ draufgelegt werden.

Aber diese neuen nutzen doch alle schon PCI 3.0 ist das bei einem Board mit 2.0 nicht ein erheblicher Flaschenhals?




Herbboy schrieb:


> Nebenbei: ein 1000W-netzteil ist absoluter Unfug bei deinem PC; da verbrätst du einiges an Strom unnötigerweise, da es grad mal ca 10% Last arbeitet. Da sind Netzteile meist ineffizient, d.h. da braucht der PC mehr Strom als wenn du ein gutes 400W-Modell nehmen würdest. Wenn der PC lange pro Tag an ist, würde ich wechseln.



Ja ich weis. Das alte hat auf einmal immer wieder leichte Spitzen abgeben und das war halt gerade da. Muss ich mich auch noch drum kümmern.^^


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2019)

PCN3rd schrieb:


> Da sowieso noch einige Tage vorbei gehen bis ich mir das zulegen werde, ist dies kein Problem. Danke für den Hinweis.
> 
> Aber das es so günstig wird dachte ich jetzt nicht.^^ Also wenns euch nicht zu viel ist, können da noch 50-100€ draufgelegt werden.


 Eine GTX 1660 Ti wäre nochmal stärker, die kostet ab 260€, und noch stärker ist eine AMD RX 5700, so ca 25-30% schneller, aber die kostet eher ab 340€. 



> Aber diese neuen nutzen doch alle schon PCI 3.0 ist das bei einem Board mit 2.0 nicht ein erheblicher Flaschenhals?


 Das spielt keine Rolle, da die Grafikkarten gar nicht die Bandbreite nutzen, die sie theoretisch zusätzlich zur Verfügung hätten. Als 3.0 neu war, wurde das mal in Tests ausprobiert, das waren 1-2% Unterschied. Es kann zwar sein, dass es inzwischen etwas mehr als 1-2% sind, weil die Karten ja schneller sind, aber der Unterschied ist meines Wissens immer noch sehr gering.


----------



## PCN3rd (13. Oktober 2019)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe. 

Ich kam jetzt mal dazu mir die Karten genauer anzusehen und würde dann doch eher zur RX 5700 tendieren.

Mir ist noch die RX 5700 XT aufgefallen, ist diese im vergleich zur RX 5700 wesentlich schneller, oder merkt man davon nicht wirklich viel?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2019)

PCN3rd schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
> 
> Ich kam jetzt mal dazu mir die Karten genauer anzusehen und würde dann doch eher zur RX 5700 tendieren.
> 
> Mir ist noch die RX 5700 XT aufgefallen, ist diese im vergleich zur RX 5700 wesentlich schneller, oder merkt man davon nicht wirklich viel?


 so10-15% schneller ist die 5700 XT. Schwer zu sagen, ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt oder ob man einfach etwas früher dann mal ne ganz neue Karte holt. Mal angenommen, die 57000 schafft in einem Game nur noch 35 FPS, dann schafft die RX 5700 XT halt eher 39-40 FPS.


----------



## PCN3rd (14. Oktober 2019)

Eher nicht, dann bleibt es bei der 5700. Für die paar FPS lohnt sich das meiner Meinung nach nicht.

Nochmals Danke für die tolle Hilfe, hat mir sehr geholfen. Vielen Dank. 

LG PCN3rd


----------



## PCN3rd (14. Oktober 2019)

Hallo nochmal an alle. 

Bräuchte doch nochmal einen Rat von euch. 

Und zwar gibt es bei Samsung nun den C49RG94SSU mit einer höheren Auflösung aber etwas geringeren Reaktionszeit

Hier mal die beiden Monitore:


Diesen wollte ich mir holen:

C49HG90DMU


Dieser kam anscheinend gerade neu raus:

C49RG94SSU


Da ich mir nicht einen neuen Monitor hole, wenn ich mir mal einen neuen PC schustere, würdet Ihr mir da eher zum neueren Modell raten?

Ich tendiere zumindest dazu.

Nur wie sieht das z.B. mit der Reaktionszeit aus? Ist die noch in Ordnung oder könnte sich das auf irgendeine Art bemerkbar machen. Lese dazu viel widersprüchliches, weswegen eine kompetente Meinung da ganz gut wäre.^^

Aber nicht nur auf die MS eingehen, das Gesamtbild interessiert mich da auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2019)

Der neue hat eine deutlich höhere Auflösung. d.h. in Spielen wirst Du dann deutlich weniger Bilder pro Sekunde haben als mit dem "älteren". Der hat fast 80% mehr Pixel. Aber ansonsten macht die Reaktionszeit so gut wie nichts aus, vor allem da Du ja keine superschnellen Actiongames spielst. Aber selbst wenn doch: Heutzutage sind die Reaktionszeiten eh schon schnell genug. Von 4ms, obgleich das eh nur ein Optimalwert ist, hätte man vor 10 Jahren bei so einer Auflösung nur geträumt.


----------



## PCN3rd (26. Oktober 2019)

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Zur Zeit ziemlich Stressig bei mir, komm kaum noch zu was anderem. Deswegen nicht wundern wenn es länger dauert, bis ich etwas schreibe. 

Die Reaktionszeit ist also k. Bezüglich der FPS, wie stark könnte sich das auswirken, würdest du da eher eine andere Graka nehmen? Wobei die RX5700 ja schon zu den schnellsten zählt...


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2019)

PCN3rd schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> 
> Zur Zeit ziemlich Stressig bei mir, komm kaum noch zu was anderem. Deswegen nicht wundern wenn es länger dauert, bis ich etwas schreibe.
> 
> Die Reaktionszeit ist also k. Bezüglich der FPS, wie stark könnte sich das auswirken, würdest du da eher eine andere Graka nehmen? Wobei die RX5700 ja schon zu den schnellsten zählt...


 Reaktionszeit und FPS haben nichts miteinander zu tun. Mehr FPS sind immer gut, aber es hat halt alles seinen Preis. Wenn du UNBEDINGT bei zB 144 Hz auch 144 FPS haben willst, musst du halt deutlich mehr ausgeben und/oder bei den Grafikdetails im Spiel runterschalten


----------



## PCN3rd (9. November 2019)

Ja gut, dann bleib ich bei der RX 5700, denn mehr würd ich jetzt für diese Kiste nicht ausgeben.

Das wird dann was für den Neubau. 

Aber Neugierig bin jetzt schon etwas, von was für einer Karte reden wir hier um die 120Hz bei einer 5.120 x 1.440 Auflösung stabil zu halten? (Vorrausgesetzt das Game unterstüzt diese Auflösung)


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2019)

PCN3rd schrieb:


> Ja gut, dann bleib ich bei der RX 5700, denn mehr würd ich jetzt für diese Kiste nicht ausgeben.
> 
> Das wird dann was für den Neubau.
> 
> Aber Neugierig bin jetzt schon etwas, von was für einer Karte reden wir hier um die 120Hz bei einer 5.120 x 1.440 Auflösung stabil zu halten? (Vorrausgesetzt das Game unterstüzt diese Auflösung)


 Das hängt vom Spiel und den Details ab. Wenn du zB Assissin's Creed Odyssey mit einer RTX 2080 Ti in 4K spielst auf "sehr hoch", dann sind es 62 FPS. In WQHD sind es 94 FPS. 5120x1440 liegt deutlich näher an 4k als an WQHD: 4K hat ca 12% mehr Pixel als 5120x1440, und 5120x1440 ist wiederum genau doppelt so viel wie WQHD. Also schätze ich mal MAXIMAL 70 FPS mit 5120x1440. 

Bei Destiny 2 wiederum sind es in "hoch" bei 4K schon 130 FPS - das ist aber auch nicht so anspruchsvoll.


----------



## PCN3rd (9. November 2019)

WoW, Danke für die schnelle Antwort und die Infos. Das ist gut zu Wissen, das werde ich dann für meine neue Maschine berücksichtigen. 

Vielen Dank 

Denke dann ist alles klar. ^^

Noch eine schöne Zeit euch allen und eine schöne kommende Weihnachtszeit. 

Gruß
PCN3rd


----------

